# WINDY!!!!!!



## redfaul (Oct 21, 2002)

Just hunted down south near tewauken wildlife refuge this saturday and it was very windy! like 30mph winds. My dog is good but I think the wind was getting to her a bit causing her to point at older scents but I think it is also because these pheasants are really wanting to stick to the ground and run they do! We did get a few but very few roosters in the area that we saw. It seems as though the hen to rooster ratio is about 10:1. Did still have a good time though. What frustrates me is how terribly posted the land is there! Another thing is that local land owners are really touchy about it too. I suppose because of deer season still being in full swing. Far worse then Bismark area. I think for the future I will stick to farther west of Fargo and let all those out of staters fight over public land, if you know what I mean.

About Alice, there are few to no pheasants there and I don't know where that Otter69 guy gets his "good hunting with a dog" for pheasant BS. I guess not every report is reliable unless you go and physically check yourself.

REDFAUL :shake: :eyeroll:


----------

